# Goat with high fever



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

This morning, Almondine, my Saanen doe, had considerable milk reduction. She has had a cough for a couple weeks. Not sounding awful or wet, just coughing more than usual.

This afternoon, she got her CDT shot.

Later this afternoon, I noticed she was acting strange- wasn't very excited about the leaves from her favorite tree, was slowly following me and the other goat, when she usually is full of energy, you get the picture. When I went to milk her this evening, she wasn't interested in coming out of her pen, but after a few minutes she slowly came. She ate her food, but while I was milking her I thought her udder/ milk felt warmer than usual. I took her temperature 3 times- 106!!!!! 

She does not have mastitis- udder not tender, or anything and mastitis indicator cards showed upon normal.

Anyways, gave her procaine penicillin G antibiotics, an advil ( I don't have Banamine), Jump Start Plus, and put electrolytes in her water.

She is nibbling on alfalfa hay, not her usual self, but certainly not looking like she is about to die...

Did I do the right thing? What else should I do? My dad thought the fever was probably from the shot, like in people, but I have never heard of that happening in goats before...

 Can call the vet tomorrow. To get into the emergency vet, there is a $100+ fee JUST to get in, not including everything else.  (We took a DUCK (yes, a duck) there and paid a couple hundred for nothing!) 

Oh, and she was dewormed about three weeks ago.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

My dad was going to listen to her lungs, but couldn't find his stethoscope. Breathing sounds completey normal though (as far as I can tell) and I don't want to make it sound like she has constant coughing, it really isn't that much.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

Just went to check on her again. She was sleeping, but since I woke her up, she got up to eat more hay and drink. She doesn't like the water with electrolytes, only plain. She still has a fever.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 14, 2016)

What dosage did you give and how much does she weigh?
Yes, you did the right thing.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 14, 2016)

sorry to hear about your doe.  Hope the Pen G helps her recover.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

Okay, this morning her fever as gone. She seems to be acting fine. We underdosed her I now realize- we only gave her 6 cc, because that was on Tennessee Meat Goat's site and I was panicked and didn't check other sites. I guess she was talking about the other penicillin mixed with something. 
She is around 120 pounds according to her heart girth measurement.
Is there any way we can switch her to a different antibiotic that doesn't have to be administered every 12 hours? The only other antibiotic I have is Biomycin 200, which I now wish I used instead...
Is she contagious to other goats if it is pneumonia?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

Is it possible that this was a reaction to the vaccine?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

I read on another forum that Penicillin G causes thiamine deficiency. Did they have that confused with CoRid? Should I be giving her fortified Vitamin B complex? Would that be a good idea anyways? I guess I should be giving her probiotics, too..


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 14, 2016)

Do not switch

Do not give Oxytetracycline and Penicillin at the same time. When given together, the tetracycline causes a chemical reaction that stops the effectiveness of Penicillin.
Switching now will not be beneficial.
Goats metabolism is very fast. Best to keep her on the Pen-G 2x day 
DO NOT stop even if she seems better. 5 days minimum.

There are different types of pneumonia.

*Call your vet on Monday and see what they say.*
This could have just  been a reaction but now that you started the antibiotics it wouldn't be wise just to stop them... it will build resistance.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 14, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Do not switch
> 
> Do not give Oxytetracycline and Penicillin at the same time. When given together, the tetracycline causes a chemical reaction that stops the effectiveness of Penicillin.
> Switching now will not be beneficial.
> ...



x2


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

Is Emla cream safe for goats? I just hate to have to jab her 2x a day.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2016)

@Southern by choice and I don't disagree very often but I would switch her to Biomycin.

1. I hate Pen because of the danger of injecting in a vein.
2. I hate every 12 hours when I can go every 36 hours for only 3 injections total. Pen is for no less than 5 days. 
3. Tetracycline negates the Pen, not the other way around and since you are starting her on another antibiotic no harm, no foul.
4. Tetracycline is the first drug of choice for respiratory and I would say that that is what she has. I have never had it not work. 
5. It has a shorter milk withholding time.

Dosage...

4.5ml per 100 lbs. every 36-48 hours. Administer 3 shots (one every 36-48 hours.) 
OR
3ml per 100 lbs. once daily

To my knowledge Pen does not interfere with Thiamine. 

No idea if Emla cream is safe.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

babsbag said:


> @Southern by choice and I don't disagree very often but I would switch her to Biomycin.
> 
> 1. I hate Pen because of the danger of injecting in a vein.
> 2. I hate every 12 hours when I can go every 36 hours for only 3 injections total. Pen is for no less than 5 days.
> ...



Since she is already recovering, I thought that might be a good idea.
I think I will try the Emla cream. It is topical, so I don't think it will be dangerous.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

Just got home from church and Almondine is back to her normal self, eating drinking, butting other goats from her food. 

I did end up giving her the Biomycin. It was a lot easier to give than the penicillin, and she didn't mind it. I think @babsbag was right, yes it will negate the penicillin, but that's okay, because the penicillin has already started the job, and the Biomycin will finish it, hopefully.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2016)

Just make sure you do the 3 day treatment. Glad to hear she is feeling better and let us know if her cough goes away now too. I used to treat coughs a lot in  late summer / fall until I started the pneumonia vaccine...silence is golden. They didn't always run a fever or even act off but the coughs did clear up after the treatments.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

@babsbag, I might have already asked you this, but which pneumonia vaccine do you use? I know there are several.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2016)

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...=86808438883&gclid=CIrZhrKys84CFRSFfgodQIMLDA
Mannheimia Haemolytica Pasteurella Multocida Bacterin Cattle, Goat & Sheep Vaccine


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Mannheimia Haemolytica Pasteurella Multocida Bacterin Cattle, Goat & Sheep Vaccine


Thanks!!!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2016)

The first year you should give it twice, I believe we did it about a month apart. After than it is once a year, I do mine in Dec or Jan.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 14, 2016)

I don't disagree with Babs... sometimes one thing is better than another. On real high temps I like Pen G because by giving it 2x day you are keeping a good steady stream through the system.

On many of the once a day or last lasting drugs you will see by the 15th-18th hour that goats temp is skyrocketing again and looking bad. 

We haven't really had respiratory on  our farm so I base this on one little goat we cared for that ended up with shipping fever... 2 goats that came in that had just been to a show.... and all the rest are from friends and goatkeepers we know.

I think what is most important  is knowing when something isn't working then tell your vet and see what they want you to switch to.

Some vets like certain things and no matter what they just stick with it regardless.... I have seen people out of desperation after call after call to their vet decide to change course so their goat didn't die.

Have to run but when I can I will give an example of this... thankfully my vets are pretty great about trusting my communication. I think because I will run a goat in at anytime if I am not sure about something... just so I can be.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2016)

I too am fortunate that my vet listens to me and she knows goats. I know that some pneumonia bugs are resistant to some drugs you need to change what you are using. My vet's theory is to start with the "small guns" and switch if needed and so far on my farm the oxcytet. has always worked. (where is that knock on wood emoticon?)


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

Should I give her another aspirin before bed?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

Just took her temp again and it was low- 100.7. Should I be worried? I think it was only in for 20 seconds max.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 14, 2016)

Well, retake her temp. Leave thermometer in till it stops, not when it beeps.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Well, retake her temp. Leave thermometer in till it stops, not when it beeps.


101.3 and I took it out when it beeped. She will not tolerate anything more. She is mad, mad, MAD! Do you think I should give her an aspirin one more time?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 14, 2016)

No. I think it is probably a normal temp. Can't you put her in the stanchion and take it?
Fighting mad is good.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

I'll do that in a few minutes when I milk her. So no aspirin? Just makin' sure... She is acting normal, but she doesn't like me at the moment.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

Temp is 102.2!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

@Southern by choice, sorry, this is like the millionth time I've asked, but should I give her an aspirin one more time? Wasn't sure if you meant no to the aspirin in one of your other posts. Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 14, 2016)

No aspirin IMO- I don't think she needs it. Temp down, you have her on anti-biotics.

Definitely still call your vet on Monday and get them up to speed on what happened this weekend.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 15, 2016)

glad to hear that her temp came down!


----------

